# AGS 101 screens are back again



## Virdoo (Aug 28, 2016)

Recently I bought AGS 101 from aliexpress to mod my old GBA. Seller declarided this screen as a 100% genuine product, since my ribbon cable still didn't arrived I'm unable to plug in the screen and test everything. What do you guys think, was it worth to spent $50 on that screen with ribbon cable or i got ripped off? Also are there originals and fake screens for AGS 101?

link:http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...685464922.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.100.o8HsmR


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2016)

Woah $50 for a screen only? I've got a gba with 101 screen for like 30 bucks.


----------



## Haymose (Aug 28, 2016)

Well what has worth to you might not have the same worth to others. I bought a AGS-101 gba sp for around $65 that was in very good condition. Totally worth it to me. If you are using it to mod an old gba as a one time thing I would say ya its worth it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)

Virdoo said:


> Recently I bought AGS 101 from aliexpress to mod my old GBA. Seller declarided this screen as a 100% genuine product, since my ribbon cable still didn't arrived I'm unable to plug in the screen and test everything. What do you guys think, was it worth to spent $50 on that screen with ribbon cable or i got ripped off? Also are there originals and fake screens for AGS 101?
> 
> link:http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...685464922.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.100.o8HsmR


thats the one i orderd yesterday, saw those on ebay for 60-70€ so, worth for me xD


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 29, 2016)

If they only had enough patch cables


----------



## Virdoo (Aug 29, 2016)

koffieleut said:


> If they only had enough patch cables



Well you can find more cables than screens on ebay or aliexpress. They are everywhere unlike screens. It was really hard to find one, they were totally sold out until last month. Idk from where did they appeared again. Probably they are making fake screens somewhere in China.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Has anyone made a comparison between this screen and the ones from the last stock before they all dried up? Just wish to know if it's going to be worth it depending on the quality.


----------



## princess99 (Sep 3, 2016)

Maybe someone will respond here...I'm trying to do this GBA backlight mod..I have a thread out there on this board but no takes on it yet so I'll sum it up here....

I have everything I need to do this mod, and have read a TON about doing it, I play normally on my GBA SP AGS 101 but like the old style better and wanted to mod it so this is what I've done so far:

Purchased broken AGS 101 System (had some issues but worked and played fine) and it has a working screen but its a "White tab screen"
Purchased a 40 pin GBA on ebay, works great
Purchased New Housing Case (I modded it already to fit the AGS 101 screen)
Purchased New Glass Screen Cover
Purchased New Clear GBA Buttons
Purchased 40 pin ribbon cable

I had purchased a 40 pin ribbon cable and had everything ready to go, I wanted to try the mod without soldering since Ive never done this before and too see if it would work...So I hooked up the ribbon cable, the ags 101 screen OEM, and once I turned the system on I got a bright washed out screen...I then read more online that the "white tab" AGS 101 screens are not compatible with the 40 pin GBA...this has been so frustrating as I watch youtube and read about people buying all of this and they hook it up and it works!!!

So I took apart my personal GBA SP AGS 101 and it had the black/brown tab screen so I thought I'd hook that up and see what happens....it worked and looked better but I had parts of the image missing and lines running down the screen but it looked better then the white tab screen.....

I am half ready to just refurb the SP and resell it, and sell everything I bought and buy a premod GBA backlit already....UGH

I did see on Aliexpress they ARE selling AGS 101 Screen for around $40-$50 but they are all "WHITE TAB" screen or 32 pin screens that won't work with my 40 pin GBA.....(I thought these were all "going dry?" I could buy 1,000 of them today if I had too..LOL I spent $70 on the GBA SP Ags 101 on ebay for the screen with the white tab......

So then I was thinking...is there a way I could take apart my personal GBA SP Ags 101 and use the black/brown screen and replace it with the "white tab" screen that won't work for my mod?

Sorry so frustrated! Nothing ever works right for me 

BTW here is my original thread with a pic: https://gbatemp.net/threads/newbie-gameboy-advance-mod-help-questions.440094/

-June

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The pink SP AGS 101 is what i bought on ebay for the screen...
The Glacier GBA I am using for the board
My Clear buttons I found online for my finished product (if it ever gets to that point)
A picture to show I have a 40 pin GBA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is a pic of everything I have:
(2) New Housing Shells (Can't decide which one I want to use)
Both my GBA 40 pin (Glacier) and GBA Motherboard 32 pin
All my tools..
I even bought a brand new GBA carry case! (hard to find new!)
My AGS 101 Screen out of the pink pearl (white tab)
My personal refurb Ags 101 with a black/brown tab 
My glass screen
My refunded 40 pin ribbon cable 
And all my buttons, screws etc..


----------



## Virdoo (Sep 4, 2016)

Well I have the same problem, my screen is really washed out and I don't know if you have heard about it, on the motherboard there is a tweak button for the contrast. Turn it just a little counter clockwise. This should fix it. Please, post results here as soon as possible.


Check this video


----------



## princess99 (Sep 4, 2016)

Virdoo said:


> Well I have the same problem, my screen is really washed out and I don't know if you have heard about it, on the motherboard there is a tweak button for the contrast. Turn it just a little counter clockwise. This should fix it. Please, post results here as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Check this video



I tried turning that dial several times, I know what you are talking about, it still did not help though


----------



## Virdoo (Sep 4, 2016)

If you have skype, please send me your skype name to PM. I will message you there


----------



## princess99 (Sep 4, 2016)

Virdoo said:


> Well I have the same problem, my screen is really washed out and I don't know if you have heard about it, on the motherboard there is a tweak button for the contrast. Turn it just a little counter clockwise. This should fix it. Please, post results here as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Check this video



What model GBA and screen do you have?


----------



## Virdoo (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm using 40 pin GBA and bought ags 101 screen from aliexpress and had the same problem as you. Colors were washed out but backlight was working correctly. So thanks to you, yes, to YOU, after seeing your post, it made me to google more about it and i found solution. You need to solder a wire from GND to some other pin (can't remember exactly the name) and it worked. I don't have anymore washed colors, but unlike that, now my screen is too brightet xD. But I guess this is much better than old one. Here is the way how to solder it:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-backlight-agb-001.328487/page-36


----------



## princess99 (Sep 4, 2016)

OK, I did read about that as well though my ribbon cable did not come with a wire, but I did just order a new 40 pin cable and a 32 pin for the 32 pin board I just got to try that one as well. I just hope I don't mess it up as I have never soldered before! Does your screen have the white tab or black/brown?


----------



## Virdoo (Sep 4, 2016)

You don't need ribbon cable with a wire. Idk for yours, but it seems like mine isn't doing anything... Screen worked same with and without soldered wire. I've heard this wire is just for the backlight. If you have working backlight, then you don't need to solder that wire to the left leg of D2. I have white tab.


----------



## princess99 (Sep 5, 2016)

OK after a few hours I decided to take the screen out of my personal sp ags 101 and put it in the mod and its working after a few turns on a pod-meter thing, I still have to tweak it a bit but it works and is playable  I still have to work on it a bit more, and I might try my new ribbon cable once I get it but so far I'm happy! Its pretty bright! Bright enough for me to play without soldering. The screen I bought for this mod fit and worked fine on my personal sp ags 101, I just forgot to put the power switch back in the case..opps and I have to adjust the screen a bit since its a little bit turned the wrong way but everything is working regardless.....


----------

